# Biden hates me. He probably fears me too.



## Kraken (Sep 2, 2022)

I'm an American citizen who as a teenager joined the US Army because I believe mine is the greatest country on the face of the earth, in all of human history. After the Army I attended college then got a job and paid off my student loans and my taxes. I raised my daughter and put her through private school because I didn't want the public schools priorities taught to my kid; I wanted her taught my priorities.

I think the best government is the smallest government, that government should serve the people and not the reverse, that people should take personal responsibility for their actions and expenses, that they should be permitted to raise their children as they see fit, worship as they see fit, speak freely regardless of their opinion, be permitted to defend themselves and their families and to keep most of what they earn. I support our military and law enforcement, and believe justice should be swift, certain and severe. I believe our country should have secure borders and a merit based immigration system. I believe at some point, a fetus is a baby, but since I'm not god I don't know where that point is, and I oppose abortion in most cases. For over a decade I was the Chairman of my town's Republican Town Committee and worked to advance Republican candidates for local and state offices.

I recognize that it's entirely fair for people to disagree with me on some or all of these points.

For all of this, the President of the United States just said I'm a fascist, accused me of being against the American way of life, anti democratic, and essentially said I am racist, homophobic and an anarchist. I want to lock women up, forcing them into the kitchen and bedroom exclusively. He said I am a danger to the country I pledged my life to defend. 

Basically, he declared war on me, and gave people tacit permission and encouragement to harass me.

He must really fear people like me. We sure want to take away his job, but that's where it ends. After all, we would need an F15 to threaten the security of the US, and even if we had one, there is no intention to do that.

I doubt Canada would want me. I guess I had better dig in and prepare for the worst.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 2, 2022)

I agree with parts of what you believe in, but I can understand where the dems are coming from.  I have personal friends that go to certain conferences every year and every single year they get harassed by people that don't agree with their way of life.  It's gotten bad enough that the event organizers have to hire security to keep people safe.  This shit has gotten worse every single year for the last 20+ years because people believe they have the "right" to go there and harass people that have a different viewpoint than they do, because their pastor said it's righteous.  Most people in the religious majority don't realize what it's like to believe anything else and how you're going to be treated.  I believe in leaving people alone whether that's people believe something different than me or some woman that wants to have an abortion.  I haven't seen the video of whatever Sleepy Joe said but I'm guessing it's in response to how some of the democrats are being treated.  I personally have had a Christian threaten to kill me because he was angry with his life and that I didn't agree with him and somehow that makes me an evil person.  It's important to put everything in perspective.  It could easily go the other way in 2024 depending on who gets elected.  When is the last time anyone has been having a cup of coffee or walking out of a library and a tibetan buddhist came up to them and tried to tell them about the afterlife and if they don't change what they believe they're going to...

Slic.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 2, 2022)

When a rich guy figures out a way to get a handout from the government, the other rich guys congratulate him and think he’s resourceful and smart. 

When a poor guy figures out a way to get a handout from the government, the other poor guys resent him and call him a thief. 

There is one standard of justice for the rich and famous, and quite a different standard for the working class. 

I think it is wonderful that you are a veteran,  as am I, and I thank you for your service. 

But when you talk about the American way, I haven’t a clue what you are talking about. 

America will never be free till the last politician is hung, with the entrails of the last priest.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 2, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> I agree with parts of what you believe in, but I can understand where the dems are coming from.  I have personal friends that go to certain conferences every year and every single year they get harassed by people that don't agree with their way of life.  It's gotten bad enough that the event organizers have to hire security to keep people safe.  This shit has gotten worse every single year for the last 20+ years because people believe they have the "right" to go there and harass people that have a different viewpoint than they do, because their pastor said it's righteous.  Most people in the religious majority don't realize what it's like to believe anything else and how you're going to be treated.  I believe in leaving people alone whether that's people believe something different than me or some woman that wants to have an abortion.  I haven't seen the video of whatever Sleepy Joe said but I'm guessing it's in response to how some of the democrats are being treated.  I personally have had a Christian threaten to kill me because he was angry with his life and that I didn't agree with him and somehow that makes me an evil person.  It's important to put everything in perspective.  It could easily go the other way in 2024 depending on who gets elected.  When is the last time anyone has been having a cup of coffee or walking out of a library and a tibetan buddhist came up to them and tried to tell them about the afterlife and if they don't change what they believe they're going to...
> 
> Slic.



And we see people traveling across the country in an attempt to assassinate a Supreme Court Justice. That was not a conservative. e see people harassing the families and neighbors of conservative Justices. We see people shooting Republican elected officials as they practice for the Congressional baseball game. We see Catholic Churches vandalized. We see riots throughout the big cities in certain states. We see progressives secure 10 city blocks and declare it their own sovereign nation.

Biden just issued a blanket repudiation of at least 33% of Americans. His insults struck a very broad audience. 

Biden needs to turn down the temp, not toss gas on the fires. Remember, he was supposed to be a uniter?


----------



## Kraken (Sep 2, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> But when you talk about the American way, I haven’t a clue what you are talking about.
> 
> America will never be free till the last politician is hung, with the entrails of the last priest.


The American Way is that you get to say ridiculous stuff like this without any fear that government thugs will hunt you down and toss your entire family into a concentration camp.

I am not saying that the US is perfect. I did not intend to start a debate about the merits of the US. 

I am saying that I, and those who think as I do, are not extremists, nor terrorists, nor a threat to the US and  saying that we are is an outright call for violence against us. It's a summons to ANTIFA and BLM and the rest to go on the attack.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Kraken said:


> And we see people traveling across the country in an attempt to assassinate a Supreme Court Justice. That was not a conservative. e see people harassing the families and neighbors of conservative Justices. We see people shooting Republican elected officials as they practice for the Congressional baseball game. We see Catholic Churches vandalized. We see riots throughout the big cities in certain states. We see progressives secure 10 city blocks and declare it their own sovereign nation.
> 
> Biden just issued a blanket repudiation of at least 33% of Americans. His insults struck a very broad audience.
> 
> Biden needs to turn down the temp, not toss gas on the fires. Remember, he was supposed to be a uniter?


You act like this shit doesn't change in the opposite direction every election cycle. Calm your tits.

Personally, I'm of the fuck politicians mindset. I'm also of the mindset that if there has to be politics, then there should be no favoritism or protection of religious institutions.

While I've seen religion bring out the good in some people, I've mostly see it as a way for people to impose their beliefs as "right" onto others..

With that said, I have no idea what Biden said; I've stopped watching the news and speeches for the most part, and I'm a happier man for it.  I do however think Biden is a toothless sad sack of shit in general. Then again I think all politicians are pieces of shit, even the ones that occasionally align with something I do agree with.

The only good politician is a dead one IMO.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 2, 2022)

Kraken said:


> The American Way is that you get to say ridiculous stuff like this without any fear that government thugs will hunt you down and toss your entire family into a concentration camp.
> 
> I am not saying that the US is perfect. I did not intend to start a debate about the merits of the US.
> 
> I am saying that I, and those who think as I do, are not extremists, nor terrorists, nor a threat to the US and  saying that we are is an outright call for violence against us. It's a summons to ANTIFA and BLM and the rest to go on the attack.


I think you can sleep safely tonight in your bed, without fear that the snowflakes are gonna come and get you in your sleep, you scared little man


----------



## Kraken (Sep 2, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> I think you can sleep safely tonight in your bed, without fear that the snowflakes are gonna come and get you in your sleep, you scared little man



Another internet bad ass.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

Kraken said:


> And we see people traveling across the country in an attempt to assassinate a Supreme Court Justice. That was not a conservative. e see people harassing the families and neighbors of conservative Justices. We see people shooting Republican elected officials as they practice for the Congressional baseball game. We see Catholic Churches vandalized. We see riots throughout the big cities in certain states. We see progressives secure 10 city blocks and declare it their own sovereign nation.
> 
> Biden just issued a blanket repudiation of at least 33% of Americans. His insults struck a very broad audience.
> 
> Biden needs to turn down the temp, not toss gas on the fires. Remember, he was supposed to be a uniter?


A uniter like Trump????


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 2, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Another internet bad ass.


You’re the one all scared of sleepy joe Biden. Sound like a coward to me.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 2, 2022)

For all you geniuses who want to abolish politicians, let's say that happens. They all drop dead tomorrow. Then what? We'll just let the biggest and most powerful run things? Because that's what liberals want. It will be great for the women.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> You’re the one all scared of sleepy joe Biden. Sound like a coward to me.


I think its more about being scared of the truth winning over perception. His enemy is more than just Biden, its anyone that doesnt believe Trump. His type believe in only Trump.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 2, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> A uniter like Trump????


So, because you don't like Trump, it's okay for Biden to stir up shit? Two wrongs are okay?


----------



## Kraken (Sep 2, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I think its more about being scared of the truth winning over perception.


What "truth" are you referring to?


----------



## Kraken (Sep 2, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> You’re the one all scared of sleepy joe Biden. Sound like a coward to me.



Nope, I just don't like bullies who stir up shit for their own political advantage.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

Kraken said:


> What "truth" are you referring to?


Oh there is only one Truth, Trump's Truth


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

Ok, Im sorry I'll stop. I made a promise to myself not to start any more political threads. I guess I dont really need to interject either.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Kraken said:


> For all you geniuses who want to abolish politicians, let's say that happens. They all drop dead tomorrow. Then what? We'll just let the biggest and most powerful run things? Because that's what liberals want. It will be great for the women.


I just said how I feel about them; their actions created this sentiment. You think we're the ones in the wrong for hating what they do and how they divide the country for the sake of maintaining power? 😂 

At this point I'd be happier if we went back to every thing being handled by local villages as opposed to the method of governance we have now.

Also no one is talking about turning the country into the Lord of the flies.. we're expressing our opinion that politics, as the way it's managed so far to date, is fucked and everyone gets fucked equally because of it. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Ok, Im sorry I'll stop. I made a promise to myself not to start any more political threads. I guess I dont really need to interject either.


Same... Going to exit before I break my long streak of being good to myself. Why I muddied myself by even talking about it on tangent is beyond me.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I just said how I feel about them; their actions created this sentiment. You think we're the ones in the wrong for hating what they do and how they divide the country for the sake of maintaining power? 😂
> 
> At this point I'd be happier if we went back to every thing being handled by local villages as opposed to the method of governance we have now.
> 
> Also no one is talking about turning the country into the Lord of the flies.. we're expressing our opinion that politics, as the way it's managed so far to date, is fucked and everyone gets fucked equally because of it. 🤷‍♂️


The only correct solution is the Extreme MAGA movement. Not the MAGA movement, not the Trumpers, only the extreme MAGA movement that advocates violence, lies and division all while trying to overthrow democracy. This is what Biden fingered in his speech.

No Biden has not done a great job although things are getting better. Trump is a mess. True Republicans need a better candidate for 2024.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 2, 2022)

Kraken said:


> And we see people traveling across the country in an attempt to assassinate a Supreme Court Justice. That was not a conservative. e see people harassing the families and neighbors of conservative Justices. We see people shooting Republican elected officials as they practice for the Congressional baseball game. We see Catholic Churches vandalized. We see riots throughout the big cities in certain states. We see progressives secure 10 city blocks and declare it their own sovereign nation.
> 
> Biden just issued a blanket repudiation of at least 33% of Americans. His insults struck a very broad audience.
> 
> Biden needs to turn down the temp, not toss gas on the fires. Remember, he was supposed to be a uniter?



Yeah there's extremists on both sides.  Didn't some right wing nut jobs want to assassinate the governor of Michigan or was that some other state?  I can't practice my faith openly.  We can't post an event on Facebook.  All our places of worship aren't advertised anywhere because the Christians lose their minds.  Have you ever experienced what it's like to be persecuted by the majority for having a different belief?  Most Christians have never experienced that.  The Catholics have definitely done their share of extremism over the years.  I wouldn't be holding that religion up as a shining example of religious persecution.  I get you're upset that the shoe is now on the other foot.  Conservative Christians like to think they're so high and mighty and all us heathens will burn in hell for all eternity.  

If it would make you feel better I can do some research into all the extremism done by the conservatives in the last 20 years or whatever time frame suits you the best.  Or if you like we can go further back maybe back to the middle ages where we can list out all the people that were killed in the name of religion.  I really think this is the behavior behind what caused Joe to make whatever statement he did.  

Slic.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 2, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> The only correct solution is the Extreme MAGA movement. Not the MAGA movement, not the Trumpers, only the extreme MAGA movement that advocates violence, lies and division all while trying to overthrow democracy. This is what Biden fingered in his speech.



This movement exists only in the weak minds of those who worship progressives and listen to the nonsense they spew. Can you point to n "Extreme MAGA movement"? They have a leader? A legal entity? Offices? Fundraising? Nope. 

Biden was talking about Republican voters.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 2, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> Yeah there's extremists on both sides.  Didn't some right wing nut jobs want to assassinate the governor of Michigan or was that some other state?  I can't practice my faith openly.  We can't post an event on Facebook.



Just out of curiosity, who is "we"? 

Yes there is extremism on both sides. I expect the President to try and reduce it on both sides, not throw gas on the fire. I do not care what Trump did or didn't do, Trump is not an excuse for further bad behavior. Biden needs to start turning things down, not up.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 2, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Just out of curiosity, who is "we"?
> 
> Yes there is extremism on both sides. I expect the President to try and reduce it on both sides, not throw gas on the fire. I do not care what Trump did or didn't do, Trump is not an excuse for further bad behavior. Biden needs to start turning things down, not up.



We as in everyone that doesn't agree with the religious beliefs of the Christian majority who will continue to be damned to hell if we don't agree to change "our" ways.  It's hardly one or two different faiths.  

Slic.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 2, 2022)

I could be wrong here but I don't recall Trump condemning what happened at the capital by the right wing maga extremists.  To be fair the democrats didn't condemn the violence that was going in so many liberal cities across America either.  But as usual we have the president siding with the voters of whichever party they happen to be with.  

Slic.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 2, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> The only correct solution is the Extreme MAGA movement. Not the MAGA movement, not the Trumpers, only the extreme MAGA movement that advocates violence, lies and division all while trying to overthrow democracy. This is what Biden fingered in his speech.
> 
> No Biden has not done a great job although things are getting better. Trump is a mess. True Republicans need a better candidate for 2024.


You god damn liberal


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 2, 2022)

Fuck joe biden That commi fuck will
Burn


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 2, 2022)

Kraken, Slic, I appreciate you both for not resorting to attacks and agreeing: OUR President whether or not WE voted for them shouldn’t escalate tension.

I see why people feel attacked by his speech, though it’s certainly not condoning violence. I rolled my eyes with a “here we go again” because it really ultimately is a pandering ploy that both sides will now roll with in the media. As if we needed more drama.

The truth, is often, more in the middle than the media or either party would ever want to emphasize. The rhetoric is increasingly hostile and far beyond toxic: it’s a literal danger. A responsible rational person (I know, imagine that as a President) would know and act better.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 2, 2022)

Why did you have a student loan? Did you not take advantage of the GI Bill, rhe post 9-11 GI bill, vocational rehabilitation?


----------



## Joliver (Sep 2, 2022)

I remember when my grandad was getting older and he started shooting us with a BB gun because he thought we were cats in the yard. 

Sometimes you just slip a little when you get older. Cut the old bastard some slack. If you had a crackhead for a son...you'd be crazy too.


----------



## SeptemberBrah (Sep 2, 2022)

that press conference today was fucking weird


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 2, 2022)

The only way the people win is if we unite against the NWO fucks which is probably why they've been creating division amongst us for centuries.  Until then it's pitting one side against another.  This time they're claiming the conservatives are fascists.  In 2024 it could be the opposite.  I just hope this doesn't turn into a Nazi Germany or a Stalinist Russia.  

Slic.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> You god damn liberal


Lets not get carried away now MTG.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

Kraken said:


> This movement exists only in the weak minds of those who worship progressives and listen to the nonsense they spew. Can you point to n "Extreme MAGA movement"? They have a leader? A legal entity? Offices? Fundraising? Nope.
> 
> Biden was talking about Republican voters.


agree to disagree.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I remember when my grandad was getting older and he started shooting us with a BB gun because he thought we were cats in the yard.
> 
> Sometimes you just slip a little when you get older. Cut the old bastard some slack. If you had a crackhead for a son...you'd be crazy too.


I want to hump you.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I want to hump you.


I just want to hug him


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Sep 2, 2022)

I remember when the maga republicans were burning down auto zones and pulling people out of their cars to assault for an entire summer all across the country. Wait...that was blm and Antifa. 

Yes our selected president hates you and your way of life. The sad thing is most people are too stupid to take things at face value based on this thread. The speech last night, the f-15 comment, bitter clingers, basket of deplorables etc.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 2, 2022)

The thing that truly blows people's minds is that you don't have to swear loyalty to Trump, nor do you have to swear loyalty to Biden.  And if you don't swear loyalty to Trump, it does not mean you have sworn loyalty to Biden.

In fact, it is quite possible to think of them both as kooks. 

It really is possible to live in this country and not to walk around pissed off and scared of the other side all the time. You really don't have to live your life in front of your kids as if Armageddon is tomorrow. 

Come join us free thinkers in the unaffiliated center.  There are far more of us living here than the polar extremes would like to admit.  The water is nice here in the center, and the people here actually smile and enjoy life most of the time. 

Give it a try.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 2, 2022)

Campaign



Finance



Reform.


It's not sexy, but spending your time being aggrieved by social stances does not animate you to address any of the real, fundamental issues at hand.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 2, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> Kraken, Slic, I appreciate you both for not resorting to attacks and agreeing: OUR President whether or not WE voted for them shouldn’t escalate tension.
> 
> I see why people feel attacked by his speech, though it’s certainly not condoning violence. ...
> 
> The rhetoric is increasingly hostile and far beyond toxic: *it’s a literal danger.* A responsible rational person (I know, imagine that as a President) would know and act better.



I agree with you, but I do think he was condoning violence. To use a favorite liberal phrase, his "dog whistles" were pretty clear. He was signaling ANTIFA and BLM that it's okay to act against Republicans because they are fascist and a danger to our country.  



Gibsonator said:


> Why did you have a student loan? Did you not take advantage of the GI Bill, rhe post 9-11 GI bill, vocational rehabilitation?


They paid for most of educational expenses and some of housing, I took loans for what they didn't cover.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 25, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> We as in everyone that doesn't agree with the religious beliefs of the Christian majority who will continue to be damned to hell if we don't agree to change "our" ways.  It's hardly one or two different faiths.
> 
> Slic.


Except you can't point out any meaningful difference between them and the rabid progressive movement that demands we celebrate homosexuality and degenerate group think.

The two extreme sides are very similar in goals and nothing but total conformance is acceptable.


----------



## Freakmidd (Dec 25, 2022)

Kraken said:


> I'm an American citizen who as a teenager joined the US Army because I believe mine is the greatest country on the face of the earth, in all of human history. After the Army I attended college then got a job and paid off my student loans and my taxes. I raised my daughter and put her through private school because I didn't want the public schools priorities taught to my kid; I wanted her taught my priorities.
> 
> I think the best government is the smallest government, that government should serve the people and not the reverse, that people should take personal responsibility for their actions and expenses, that they should be permitted to raise their children as they see fit, worship as they see fit, speak freely regardless of their opinion, be permitted to defend themselves and their families and to keep most of what they earn. I support our military and law enforcement, and believe justice should be swift, certain and severe. I believe our country should have secure borders and a merit based immigration system. I believe at some point, a fetus is a baby, but since I'm not god I don't know where that point is, and I oppose abortion in most cases. For over a decade I was the Chairman of my town's Republican Town Committee and worked to advance Republican candidates for local and state offices.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, Canada's government is no different.

They do not like free, logical thinkers in this globalist world we live in.


----------



## Big-paul (Dec 25, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> all us heathens will burn in hell for all eternity.


You know what they say about  sticks and stones. Who gives a shit what they say until they tell you you can't pay for your girlfriends abortion.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 25, 2022)

Big-paul said:


> You know what they say about  sticks and stones. Who gives a shit what they say until they tell you you can't pay for your girlfriends abortion.


Is this a reference to Herschel Walker, or a literal statement?


----------



## Big-paul (Dec 25, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Is this a reference to Herschel Walker, or a literal statement?


Just saying. I wasn't  thinking  about  Herschel  Walker. Just the times one might be in need of one.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 25, 2022)

Big-paul said:


> Just saying. I wasn't  thinking  about  Herschel  Walker. Just the times one might be in need of one.



Indeed.

Bizarre times we live in.
"Gone with the wind" has been banned for 'racist undertones'.    
And "Django unchained". Is treated like a documentary.

It's not America anymore.  But what is it then

Everyone seems to think they get to tell everyone else what they can say or do in thier lives. Or what they're allowed to think or the opinions they're allowed to have.

There's nobody talking reasonably anymore.

BTW, I've got a good gym setup for Christmas.
So have a merry Christmas Paul.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 25, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Bizarre times we live in.
> "Gone with the wind" has been banned for 'racist undertones'.
> ...


Too many people have drifted to the far right or radical left. News, talk radio and social media only seem to promote radical talking points. 

Other people need to be just as passionate about being reasonable in the center. The hard core, if you will.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 26, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Too many people have drifted to the far right or radical left. News, talk radio and social media only seem to promote radical talking points.
> 
> Other people need to be just as passionate about being reasonable in the center. The hard core, if you will.




Once you come to understand that mainstream media isn't news or journalism anymore,  but propoganda organizations for the Washington DC establishment everything starts to make sense.

Joe Biden is a walking corpse. Lying, conniving POS.  A Deadman paraded around on a string.   The media created his image, just like they vilified his opposition. 

A quick research of his career will show joe biden to one of the most corrupt career politicians in Washington DC today.   But those facts were hidden by the media at the orders of the establishment.   You want to discuss election interference?   There it is.  But it's our own government doing it, not mysterious foreign powers.

The country has changed. The people have changed.  Freedom of speech, the press and the citizens right to privacy are over.

We have the far left cheering on censorship and erosion of liberty, we have the far right calling for a civil war to prevent it, and nobody sees anyway to compromise anymore.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 26, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Once you come to understand that mainstream media isn't news or journalism anymore,  but propoganda organizations for the Washington DC establishment everything starts to make sense.
> 
> Joe Biden is a walking corpse. Lying, conniving POS.  A Deadman paraded around on a string.   The media created his image, just like they vilified his opposition.
> 
> ...


I agree that the media has done a great deal to damage this country and its approach to all things political. The media is the single biggest reasons the two sides cheer on the extreme viewpoints you mentioned. 

I also think there's just been a general decline in decency from people on both sides.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 26, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> I agree that the media has done a great deal to damage this country and its approach to all things political. The media is the single biggest reasons the two sides cheer on the extreme viewpoints you mentioned.
> 
> I also think there's just been a general decline in decency from people on both sides.


I agree with you but careful with this guy, he is a hothead and has proven over and over that he does not understand the difference between a fact and an opinion.

If worst comes to worst you can fight him at Gen Lee's Chix and Gas Shack in Shithole, LA  at the corner of MLK Ave and Confederate Blvd. Don't worry though, sweep the leg, he is a broken body and can barely walk.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 26, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I agree with you but careful with this guy, he is a hothead and has proven over and over that he does not understand the difference between a fact and an opinion.
> 
> If worst comes to worst you can fight him at Gen Lee's Chix and Gas Shack in Shithole, LA  at the corner of MLK Ave and Confederate Blvd. Don't worry though, sweep the leg, he is a broken body and can barely walk.



This guy ^

Is a coward,  a mealy mouthed punk and a chickenshit. 

He has no problem slinging insults,  but has no intentions of backing them up.  

Regarding anything he says as if it was spoken by a man with honesty,  candor and solid intentions would be a mistake. 

Thinking of it like a gossipy,  snide and impetuous 14 year old girl would be much closer to the mark.  

He has no self respect or honor in manhood of any kind. He has no steel inside of him whatsoever. 

Just be warned


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 26, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> I agree that the media has done a great deal to damage this country and its approach to all things political. The media is the single biggest reasons the two sides cheer on the extreme viewpoints you mentioned.
> 
> I also think there's just been a general decline in decency from people on both sides.



Decency in general can go long way.  But, it has to start with respect. 
Even enemies at one time could trust eachother to abide by certain codes of honor and integrity. 

Say what you mean, and mean what you say seem to be part of dying time nearly over.

What comes next doesn't look good


----------



## Mythos (Dec 26, 2022)

If you ever want to see through all the bullshit that politics is, learn about the equities markets. Money is the real power and politics is just a cheap sideshow.


----------



## Freakmidd (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 26, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> This guy ^
> 
> Is a coward,  a mealy mouthed punk and a chickenshit.
> 
> ...


Hey there buddy. I am stoked that you are back. I really missed the millions of political opinions that you spouted previously and then lost your temper.

Tell Dotty I said Hi.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## buck (Dec 26, 2022)

I think i am one of the weird ones. I think the far right and left do not support the average moderate American. Independents end up deciding the elections we have as the devote right and left vote the same no matter who their party is running or what the stand for or what they have actually done in the past. Even the moderates that tend to vote the same way can be swayed to vote different if they have a reason. I think it is time for a strong third party to become a part of the landscape. That way there has to be compromise to accomplish anything as one group will never have enough votes to push their agenda. Whenever one group gets control they push their agenda as hard and fast as they can as they know there time will likely be short. And when the others ide comes to power they will try to dismantle what has been passed in the preceding years. And all that time and money is a waste.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 26, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> View attachment 33370



I've attempted numerous times to meet up personally to give the coward the chance to insult me in person.

I live in Louisiana, but frequently work in Garland Texas, just a few minutes drive from where he claims to live in Arlington Texas.  I've offered to meet him at a place of his choosing in the sincere attempt to teach him some respect.

Alas, he's a coward.  He won't meet me in person like a man, but yet he's still willing to insult over a keyboard.

In my world, that makes him chickenshit.
A coward.
A punk ass bitch. 






lifter6973 said:


> Hey there buddy. I am stoked that you are back. I really missed the millions of political opinions that you spouted previously and then lost your temper.
> 
> Tell Dotty I said Hi.  Merry Christmas.



As is obvious, I'm not your "buddy".

You're a coward and a bitch ass.   I learned a long time ago that a coward is someone you never turn your back on, a buddy is someone that's got your back.

I doubt you've ever had a friend or acquaintance you didn't betray in some way.  Or anyone else who could rely on you to man up when needed.

Don't call me your buddy or friend.  It's an insult.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 26, 2022)

buck said:


> I think i am one of the weird ones. I think the far right and left do not support the average moderate American. Independents end up deciding the elections we have as the devote right and left vote the same no matter who their party is running or what the stand for or what they have actually done in the past. Even the moderates that tend to vote the same way can be swayed to vote different if they have a reason. I think it is time for a strong third party to become a part of the landscape. That way there has to be compromise to accomplish anything as one group will never have enough votes to push their agenda. Whenever one group gets control they push their agenda as hard and fast as they can as they know there time will likely be short. And when the others ide comes to power they will try to dismantle what has been passed in the preceding years. And all that time and money is a waste.



I'm not sure we really have a legitimate choice in what we call elections anymore.

The idea of a third party I presume is your way of saying "outside the current establishment" and I agree with you completely.   We need candidates outside of the establishment to change anything.

But, in my opinion, if Donald Trump proved anything, he proved that we do have an entrenched regime in charge in Washington and our elected officials cannot control it.

When you have unelected buerocracy like the FBI or CIA that's unaccountable to the people or our elected officials and insert themselves into the political process to influence election outcomes, then by definition you do not have a democracy.

Third party would be great for Americans.  But the Washington DC establishment is not going to allow elections to usurp thier power.  The past few years proved that


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 26, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I've attempted numerous times to meet up personally to give the coward the chance to insult me in person.
> 
> I live in Louisiana, but frequently work in Garland Texas, just a few minutes drive from where he claims to live in Arlington Texas.  I've offered to meet him at a place of his choosing in the sincere attempt to teach him some respect.
> 
> ...


Hey there pal, a word of advice. R-E-L-A-X. Relax. Take a deep breath. Release the negativity. Focus on the positive. Walk away. 
Tell Dotty I said hi.


----------



## buck (Dec 26, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I'm not sure we really have a legitimate choice in what we call elections anymore.
> 
> The idea of a third party I presume is your way of saying "outside the current establishment" and I agree with you completely.   We need candidates outside of the establishment to change anything.
> 
> ...


By third party i mean not democrat and not republican. There are many third parties out there right now. They just have little power and little support. A person running for president on their own has about zero chance of being elected without the backing of a large group. Ross Perot  did well when he ran till he blew it right before the election be he most likely did change the course of that one. The FBI, CIA etc. are governed by the president as that is his job to run them that is what the executive branch does. If they are screwed up that is his fault as he gets to nominate who runs them. If people choose to say that they have no power and are just a dictum and that they can't do anything. I don't agree. That is like fat people saying with society being the way it is and all the processed foods and fast food they have no choice to be over weight. Just because the majority of people choose to act like sheep and follow the herd doesn't mean there is not room for choice and change. I quit voting for incumbents many elections ago. As i wanted change. Yet most thing they have to choose between 2 parties and they don't . But we all see things through out own view point.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 26, 2022)

buck said:


> By third party i mean not democrat and not republican. There are many third parties out there right now. They just have little power and little support. A person running for president on their own has about zero chance of being elected without the backing of a large group. Ross Perot  did well when he ran till he blew it right before the election be he most likely did change the course of that one. The FBI, CIA etc. are governed by the president as that is his job to run them that is what the executive branch does. If they are screwed up that is his fault as he gets to nominate who runs them. If people choose to say that they have no power and are just a dictum and that they can't do anything. I don't agree. That is like fat people saying with society being the way it is and all the processed foods and fast food they have no choice to be over weight. Just because the majority of people choose to act like sheep and follow the herd doesn't mean there is not room for choice and change. I quit voting for incumbents many elections ago. As i wanted change. Yet most thing they have to choose between 2 parties and they don't . But we all see things through out own view point.



I agree fir the most part, but I think you said it yourself without intending to.

"Third party candidates have no voice or support"

That's because they have no platform.

Most people couldn't tell you who all of the candidates on the ballot are.  It's not necessary to control the vote, if you control the choices.

I agree that people have the power to change it.  But without accurate and uncensored or unfiltered information, most people don't have the means to do anything about it.  

People are not going to join a movement they don't know even exists.  Much less one thier choice of media doesn't support or even cover fairly.

So I agree that people have the power.  They just don't have the tools, desire or means...yet


----------



## buck (Dec 27, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I agree fir the most part, but I think you said it yourself without intending to.
> 
> "Third party candidates have no voice or support"
> 
> ...


I maybe should have wrote it more clearly i guess. But i said a person running on their own has about zero chance. So they would be running on their name not with a party behind them. Such as what Trump threatened to do in 2016 if the republicans wouldn't allow him on the ticket. He  would have been a spoiler running on his own name and would have only guaranteed the republican's that they wouldn't win the presidency. 
I find most people don't even look for other choices as they think there are 2 options and much of the time are just voting against a candidate. It seem sit has been a long time since a candidate actually won the vote with positive votes. Sadly i think it was Nixon was the last reason to win with 60% of the votes and that was his 2nd term where he resigned.


----------



## optimisticair (Dec 29, 2022)

i lean democrat because they are more chill and likely to legalize drug use.
I appreciate OP for being an overall good guy.
i'll vote republican one day after all amphetamines/modafinil/stimulants + testosterone + hormone drugs + dick pills + the weed molecules are 100% legalized.
idgaf about politics except legal + fair drug use for all. no doctor perscription, fuck em.






^( legalize trenbolone acetate song )


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 29, 2022)

@optimisticair How far do you want them to go with that? Some localized areas are experimenting with drug legalization already. I fail to see how legalizing certain things could ever be good for society.

It seems like legalizing steroids are never a part of the far left's plan.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 29, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> @optimisticair How far do you want them to go with that? Some localized areas are experimenting with drug legalization already. I fail to see how legalizing certain things could ever be good for society.
> 
> It seems like legalizing steroids are never a part of the far left's plan.


I get why shit's illegal. I just wish we were in a society where if someone was dumb enough to kill themselves then so be it.
The all for safety reasons is a blurry line.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I get why shit's illegal. I just wish we were in a society where if someone was dumb enough to kill themselves then so be it.
> The all for safety reasons is a blurry line.


Part of me agrees with that too. It's why I don't necessarily buy the narrative that people are being "murdered" by fentanyl laced drugs coming over the border. There is always a risk when taking street drugs.


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 29, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> @optimisticair How far do you want them to go with that? Some localized areas are experimenting with drug legalization already. I fail to see how legalizing certain things could ever be good for society.
> 
> It seems like legalizing steroids are never a part of the far left's plan.


Steroids are legal in places where they’ve decriminalized drug use.


----------



## Cochino (Dec 29, 2022)

Drug legalization seems to work in Portugal. 








						Drug decriminalisation in Portugal: setting the record straight. | Transform
					






					transformdrugs.org


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 29, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Drug legalization seems to work in Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty interesting actually. I never knew about that.

Do you think the US could see similar results with a similar model, even with our much larger population and scale?


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 29, 2022)

The problem here is they not only decriminalized drugs they’ve moved to stopping actually enforcing laws on certain protected groups


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 30, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> i lean democrat because they are more chill and likely to legalize drug use.
> I appreciate OP for being an overall good guy.
> i'll vote republican one day after all amphetamines/modafinil/stimulants + testosterone + hormone drugs + dick pills + the weed molecules are 100% legalized.
> idgaf about politics except legal + fair drug use for all. no doctor perscription, fuck em.
> ...



There's no way I can see any reasonably informed person supporting the democrat party.

Perhaps you can explain.

I agree with you about drugs, and I see no reason at all for the federal government to get involved with what adults choose to do recreationally as long as it's not hurting anybody else.

The OP is not an "overall good guy" by any means.  But I do agree that everyone is entitled to thier own opinions. Even a POS like him.    And on the flip side, he should respect others opinions.  Problem is, he's not worthy of respect, because he doesn't respect anyone else, much less himself.

The GOP, inmho  definitely should not let weed legalization be a hill they die on.  They've got to grow a backbone at some point that doesn't rely completely on Donald Trump.

I think you and I agree on most things.

I'm very curious about why you lean your support to the DNC.  The most corrupt regime on the planet.  And what it is it that makes you think they have an agenda that aligns with your own ideals.

I respectfully ask, and hope that bitches here who shit blue pills will refrain from answering for you.  

Because I'd like your opinion.  No one else's


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 30, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> There's no way I can see any reasonably informed person supporting the democrat party.
> 
> Perhaps you can explain.
> 
> ...


I wasn't the OP sir. Pay attention and while you are at it, stop trolling and looking for attention sir. Please add something useful for once sir.


----------



## optimisticair (Dec 30, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> There's no way I can see any reasonably informed person supporting the democrat party.
> 
> Perhaps you can explain.
> 
> ...


I didn't read too deeply into what the OP wrote. Just the doing military stuff, getting a job, and being overall a good Samaritan. I'm guessing he may have wrote something vile further in this thread so i take back what i said.

I mainly just responded to this thread because it's weird that a conservative guy who ran for republican offices doesn't understand it's ironic that he is posting on an illegal drug board. Some threads on here detail how to do a 500mg/week testosterone cycle and that is no way TRT by a doctor, so technically illegal, but we all understand it's a personal liberty + decision. Some big guys legitimately need 400mg/week to cruise on to maintain a 240lb lean physique. So i lean liberal because i don't think it's fair to tell someone not to blast if they really want to.

I lean democrat, mainly because of my drug use ( Most drug users are not crackheads + meth-heads, those are extreme outliers ). I definitely agree with conservatives on the right to own infinite guns, although I don't own a gun myself. A lot of people who are more liberal are just more chill in general.

I understand that in politics there's lots of evil going on (from every regime, yes I agree DNC is prob evil too) , but i try to not think about it because it doesn't effect my personal life


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 30, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> I didn't read too deeply into what the OP wrote. Just the doing military stuff, getting a job, and being overall a good Samaritan. I'm guessing he may have wrote something vile further in this thread so i take back what i said.
> 
> I mainly just responded to this thread because it's weird that a conservative guy who ran for republican offices doesn't understand it's ironic that he is posting on an illegal drug board. Some threads on here detail how to do a 500mg/week testosterone cycle and that is no way TRT by a doctor, so technically illegal, but we all understand it's a personal liberty + decision. Some big guys legitimately need 400mg/week to cruise on to maintain a 240lb lean physique. So i lean liberal because i don't think it's fair to tell someone not to blast if they really want to.
> 
> ...



I'm with you on the drug subject all the way.

The US "war on drugs" is really just a sick joke.  Especially when the CIA is one of the biggest drug dealers and smugglers on the planet.

"My body my choice" seems like a good principle to me, that shouldn't be selectively applied.

I was also the same way, didn't pay much attention to anything political.  Then I went  to work as a union business agent and got to go to Washington DC several times and really see things from the inside.

It pissed me off so bad, I quit a job with a six figure salary and never looked back.  I could tell you some shit I've seen personally that would make your stomach turn, all getting settled over fine aged beef and expensive booze at the capital grille in DC.  All at the expense of the union workers and American taxpayers.

The democrat party and the upper echelons of the bigger unions are in business and bed together.  So much so that millions of dollars in pensions get invested for example in shit like Chinese military weapons contractors and manufacturing.

Union bosses, with the assistance and guidance of the DNC are screwing thier own members futures and killing thier livelihoods to make themselves money.  I seen it with my own eyes.

I lean GOP because in my experience, I've never seen a GOP politician , and I mean not one single GOP politician or party representative at any of the dozens of functions and contract negotiations I've had a part of.
It was always democrat party people 100% of the time.

I don't really know the GOP from the inside, but I do know what the DNC is at it's fundamental core.   It's a global public relations firm that brokers policies for billionaire corporate interests.  That's what it does, that's what it is.   It's embedded itself with unions to get votes, money for investing and influence policies.

They don't give a flying fuk about the workers.  Believe me when I tell you that.

I don't have a problem with a liberal leaning person at all.  But I do have an issue with the democrat party as an organization.

Any red blooded American working man of any race, creed, color or class should spit in disgust at the mere mention of the DNC


----------



## buck (Dec 30, 2022)

I find so many problems, liars, self promoting people, crooks, those with an agenda not supported by the vast majority of the people etc. in both of the top parties that i can not see where a reasonable person would think either is a noble institution and should be followed. But we each look at things through our own lenses. and instead of using their time to help build their own party up to be better and something that could maybe inspire the majority the party members spend their time tearing down the other which does not better anything. When something negative comes out about one of the parties that does not mean by default the other party is better. They may be better, they may be worse or they may be as bad. I only have a 1 in 3 chance of voting for the better party if all i look at is negative things.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 30, 2022)

buck said:


> I find so many problems, liars, self promoting people, crooks, those with an agenda not supported by the vast majority of the people etc. in both of the top parties that i can not see where a reasonable person would think either is a noble institution and should be followed. But we each look at things through our own lenses. and instead of using their time to help build their own party up to be better and something that could maybe inspire the majority the party members spend their time tearing down the other which does not better anything. When something negative comes out about one of the parties that does not mean by default the other party is better. They may be better, they may be worse or they may be as bad. I only have a 1 in 3 chance of voting for the better party if all i look at is negative things.



I've noticed the DNC doesn't even worry about winning elections anymore.

Now that mail in ballots can be generated as needed and counting can go on until the desired results are achieved, winning the public on policy and agendas simply isn't necessary anymore.

You talk about "the better party", and I've got to wonder what you mean. Could you explain?

Because I can tell you matter of fact, that the DNC is as criminal as it gets.   It's literally the richest political party on earth.

In just America silicon valley, Hollywood, Wall Street, park avenue, Washington DC, and every other major money place in America is controlled by the DNC. Think Aspen, Martha's vineyard, Beverly hills.

At the same time, the poorest, most violent and destitute are also controlled by the DNC.  Think Detroit, Baltimore, Compton and Chicago.

So I'm very interested in your statement of "best political party" and I wonder what matrix you measure that standard by and your conclusion.

Genuine question.  No wrong answer. Just interested in your opinion


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 30, 2022)

I have a lot of liberal leaning tendencies, but fuck the democratic party.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 31, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> I have a lot of liberal leaning tendencies, but fuck the democratic party.



I'm the same way.

I don't care about what people do with thier own bodies.  Fuck, I use steroids.

I don't care who people decide to have sex with or how they choose to live.

But, I just can't support the democrat party.


----------



## buck (Dec 31, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I've noticed the DNC doesn't even worry about winning elections anymore.
> 
> Now that mail in ballots can be generated as needed and counting can go on until the desired results are achieved, winning the public on policy and agendas simply isn't necessary anymore.
> 
> ...


Better or best political party = the one that the vast majority of the American people will get behind and believe in. The last time a politician got 60% of the vote for president as i remember was Richard Nixon running his second term and we know of the integrity that he used to garner that election. A good politician would do the people will and not just his parties will. As it seems there are more moderate republicans, moderate democrats and independence then there is far left or right. But the fringe of the 2 parties hold a disproportionate amount of power for their size.

I find the morality level = in the top 2 parties. Break laws and lie to take contributions from lobbyists stay in power so i find their morality to be equal. They each have their own agenda and as we see the majority of Americans do not like either party enough to consistently vote for one. The devote on either side spend their time condemning the other party as they really can't find anything that good to say about their own.

And if the DNC just generates their own votes. The GOP just redistricts to stay in power in the states were they get the votes.

The republican's used to be the party of the rich so i guess they were evil and corrupt a few years ago when they held that position. 

As for my  research it seems that people in republican states on the average make less money then in democratic states. So that would seem to say that republican's care less about their constituents or are just worse at doing what is best for their own state then democrat's.

But your post goes back to what i was saying. The devote of either side never spend time bragging about their own parties accomplishments as neither side can really find much good to say. And hope to muddy the water with negative adds.

And all this coming from a guy that mostly votes republican these days and has ben doing so fo many election cycles. I prefer compromise


----------



## optimisticair (Dec 31, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> @optimisticair
> 
> It seems like legalizing steroids are never a part of the far left's plan.


I thought about this, and yeah a lot of liberal people have a weird insecurity/bias against confident white guys. Legalizing steroids would help men be more confident so i could see the democrats/liberals being reluctant to legalize steroids because they are insecure. whereas conservatives/republicans are a lot more accepting of white guys + issues faced by men. So i could see the conservative/republican party someday pushing for legalizing testosterone.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 31, 2022)

buck said:


> Better or best political party = the one that the vast majority of the American people will get behind and believe in. The last time a politician got 60% of the vote for president as i remember was Richard Nixon running his second term and we know of the integrity that he used to garner that election. A good politician would do the people will and not just his parties will. As it seems there are more moderate republicans, moderate democrats and independence then there is far left or right. But the fringe of the 2 parties hold a disproportionate amount of power for their size.



So you think the DNC is doing "the will of the people" better than the GOP?

I only ask because the DNC openly rigged it's own primary twice in the past two elections to favor establishment candidates over the will of it's own constituents.   Just ask Bernie Sanders, Andrew yang and Tulsi gabbard.

Maybe you can explain it a little better.  Because the "doing the will of the people better" doesn't look like it's anything but a BS slogan.




buck said:


> I find the morality level = in the top 2 parties. Break laws and lie to take contributions from lobbyists stay in power so i find their morality to be equal. They each have their own agenda and as we see the majority of Americans do not like either party enough to consistently vote for one. The devote on either side spend their time condemning the other party as they really can't find anything that good to say about their own.



The DNC literally campaigned in the last election on the basis that weren't Donald Trump.
Nothing else, no policy or anything they just "weren't the other guy" and it didn't come from a few on the fringe of the DNC, but from the majority of them from top to bottom.

So again I'm confused on what you mean implying moral character against just "condemning the other party" and the DNC being equal.

Because it looks like BS 





buck said:


> And if the DNC just generates their own votes. The GOP just redistricts to stay in power in the states were they get the votes.



How is this even remotely true?

Just look at the DNC in Arizona right now trying to explain why 59% of precinct had "printer problems" and could not count votes at the same time 25k mysterious ballots appeared Maricopa county days after the election.

I don't see how you can draw any meaningful equivalency here.





buck said:


> The republican's used to be the party of the rich so i guess they were evil and corrupt a few years ago when they held that position.



Yes, the Bush, Cheney, Romney days of the GOP were terrible and corrupt.

But those neo con type republican party politicians are being routed out of the GOP.

Now suddenly, Democrats who've hated neo cons for decades suddenly love neo cons but hate Donald Trump for purging the neo cons from power in the GOP.

It's like there's a uniparty





buck said:


> As for my  research it seems that people in republican states on the average make less money then in democratic states. So that would seem to say that republican's care less about their constituents or are just worse at doing what is best for their own state then democrat's.



Republican states generally also have a lower cost of living.

The're also the states absorbing the great escape from the blue states like California and new York for places like Texas and Florida.

So again, you're not making any sense about "care less about their states or are worse at doing what's best".  Because the evidence of where people are going as opposed to where they choose to stay contradicts that load of bull directly

Maybe you can explain 




buck said:


> But your post goes back to what i was saying. The devote of either side never spend time bragging about their own parties accomplishments as neither side can really find much good to say. And hope to muddy the water with negative adds.



I can say that if the DNC had not bought the last election, we wouldn't be funding a proxy war in Ukraine and begging Saudis for oil 




buck said:


> And all this coming from a guy that mostly votes republican these days and has ben doing so fo many election cycles. I prefer compromise



Maybe you can explain what you mean by compromise?

Joe Biden claimed to be able to compromise but hadn't conceded anything.

What would you consider a compromise?


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 31, 2022)

@buck, just let him think he's right. 
He's a hardcore Trumper with tunnel vision.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 31, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @buck, just let him think he's right.
> He's a hardcore Trumper with tunnel vision.


Post a picture


----------



## Send0 (Dec 31, 2022)

Oh boy.. accidentally clicked on this thread...


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 31, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> Post a picture


I did yesterday. MTG @Bro Bundy asked and I responded.


----------



## buck (Dec 31, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> So you think the DNC is doing "the will of the people" better than the GOP?
> 
> I only ask because the DNC openly rigged it's own primary twice in the past two elections to favor establishment candidates over the will of it's own constituents.   Just ask Bernie Sanders, Andrew yang and Tulsi gabbard.
> 
> ...


I think the DNC and the GOP both suck and do not want either in control to run roughshod as neither is supported by the people. Roughly 40ish % claim to be one of those parties. So i want a check and balance just like out constitution was set up for. It appears you may not be a fan of checks and balances that the founding fathers implemented. and want just one party to rule.

As i will restate again in a different way. For years i kept a folder of all the times a politician was accused and/or convicted of improperness or crimes and found that the morality was the same as time goes by. I do not see where there is and difference in the DNA  of people no matter their politics religion etc. They are all homo sapiens they put themselves first it is just human nature and i expect nothing less. 

Compromise? Please go the Webster dictionary for the definition. That is were i tend to get my meanings of words. I choose too use the standard definition and not make my own up as that makes communication difficult.

I see you choose to not address the GOP *gerrymandering* as has been shown they do and went back to trashing the DNC. Perhaps you can show me the proof where they work hard at trying to make sure democrats have as good of an opportunity at getting a person elected in that state?

Do people in republican states make lower salaries on the average? 


So me saying people spend their time trashing the opposing party is BS. Well OK then please tell me the list of problems you have with the GOP and what they need to do to improve just so there is fairness.

To be fair we obviously have a different opinion. You vote for the GOP because you livre them and i vote for them to have balance. I get my info from sources other then you. I tend to mostly go to Reuters, AP etc as they have short stories with less hyperbole designed to sway peoples thinking like FOX, CNN and many other news organizations tend to do. 

But this being America i totally support you having a different opinion and hope you continue to as supporting people no matter if i agree with them seems to be what or founding fathers wanted.

But at the least you should be happy that i continue to mostly vote for the GOP, but then i am in a democratic state and don't like the way they choose to do things. But i find the DNC and GOP basically want the same things hey just choose a different path to get there but like most people that get lost in the woods. Neither party really has a good sense of what the right direction is to go even as they fumble along thinking they do.

Third party for all the disenfranchised which would cause compromise which is the only way for change to happen and be supported by the vast majority of the people.


----------



## buck (Dec 31, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Oh boy.. accidentally clicked on this thread...
> 
> View attachment 33652


What!!!! you are not being as entertained as i am?


----------



## buck (Dec 31, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @buck, just let him think he's right.
> He's a hardcore Trumper with tunnel vision.


Oh i know that. I am not posting for him as it definitely seems he has a closed mind to the matter. But maybe some one that still has an open mind might learn something from the differing view points.... or at least be as entertained as i am! I tell him i vote for the GOP but not for his reasons and he still complains. Gotta love that!


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 31, 2022)

buck said:


> What!!!! you are not being as entertained as i am?


High five ✋ It is good to laugh at now isn't it? 
Just know you are in a neverending loop.

When you make a valid point and ask him to respond he will deflect to something else and start whataboutisms and then go into his conspiracies with no legitimate proof. When all fails and he gets frustrated, he will throw insults and then end up inviting you to fight him.


----------



## buck (Dec 31, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> High five ✋ It is good to laugh at now isn't it?
> Just know you are in a neverending loop.
> 
> When you make a valid point and ask him to respond he will deflect to something else and start whataboutisms and then go into his conspiracies with no legitimate proof. When all fails and he gets frustrated, he will throw insults and then end up inviting you to fight him.


I know. I have debated politics with Republicans for over 25 years (back then i voted democrat now i don't) they would say they hated when i brought facts into the subject. I find their logic to be = to my x wife. She would get mad at me for agreeing with her but not for her reason? So i find such people may just need more estragon control so they can be more logical! He might make a good politiacin though as he argues like one.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 31, 2022)

In other 


buck said:


> I think the DNC and the GOP both suck and do not want either in control to run roughshod as neither is supported by the people. Roughly 40ish % claim to be one of those parties. So i want a check and balance just like out constitution was set up for. It appears you may not be a fan of checks and balances that the founding fathers implemented. and want just one party to rule.



Never said I wanted just one party to rule.

I just asked you to explain what you mean when you said: 

 the DNC "works harder for the will of the people".

Because the cause facts certainly don't support that assertion at all.




buck said:


> As i will restate again in a different way. For years i kept a folder of all the times a politician was accused and/or convicted of improperness or crimes and found that the morality was the same as time goes by. I do not see where there is and difference in the DNA  of people no matter their politics religion etc. They are all homo sapiens they put themselves first it is just human nature and i expect nothing less.



In other words, nobody is perfect?  
I think we all know that.

But it doesn't explain th basis of your opinion that "the DNC does more for the will of the people".

You act pissed off because I asked you to explain it and you can't.

And that's fine.  You're entitled to your opinion.  I just wanted to know if you had a factually accurate basis for it not.

I see now, that you don't.  And being asked to explain just pisses you off.





buck said:


> Compromise? Please go the Webster dictionary for the definition. That is were i tend to get my meanings of words. I choose too use the standard definition and not make my own up as that makes communication difficult.



I asked you what your idea of a compromise would look like.

Not for a snide juvenile comment about the definition of the word.

If you can't explain it any better than you can explain the DNC "doing the will of the people" them just say so.




buck said:


> I see you choose to not address the GOP *gerrymandering* as has been shown they do and went back to trashing the DNC. Perhaps you can show me the proof where they work hard at trying to make sure democrats have as good of an opportunity at getting a person elected in that state?



As I understand it, gerrymandering is redistricting political zones based on population.  And every state does it differently and the party of control seems to always do this to benifit themselves.

So I'll ask you again and see if you have a coherent answer.... How can you equivalate gerrymandering done in accordance with law however it works out with political censorship and election fraud?




buck said:


> Do people in republican states make lower salaries on the average?



I don't know, but I can tell you that matrix your suggesting is a determining factor is seriously wacked.

Because a working class American in Red Louisiana or north Florida making 50k per year can live a hell of alot better than the same worker in California making 80k per year.

So you're reassertion of your same previous claim still doesn't make any more sense than it did before 





buck said:


> So me saying people spend their time trashing the opposing party is BS. Well OK then please tell me the list of problems you have with the GOP and what they need to do to improve just so there is fairness.



My biggest problem with the GOP is that they seem completely gutless and passive.

They refuse to stand up to corruption and fleecing and just point and complain without actually doing anything about it.






buck said:


> To be fair we obviously have a different opinion. You vote for the GOP because you livre them and i vote for them to have balance. I get my info from sources other then you. I tend to mostly go to Reuters, AP etc as they have short stories with less hyperbole designed to sway peoples thinking like FOX, CNN and many other news organizations tend to do.



No, that's not what I said at all.

I vote for the GOP because the alternative is completely and utterly unacceptable.

Most US media is nothing more than establishment propoganda.





buck said:


> But this being America i totally support you having a different opinion and hope you continue to as supporting people no matter if i agree with them seems to be what or founding fathers wanted.



I really don't think we disagree as much as you think.

I just asked you to explain some things you said that didn't make any sense to me.  And it pissed you off when you couldn't explain it yourself 




buck said:


> But at the least you should be happy that i continue to mostly vote for the GOP, but then i am in a democratic state and don't like the way they choose to do things. But i find the DNC and GOP basically want the same things hey just choose a different path to get there but like most people that get lost in the woods. Neither party really has a good sense of what the right direction is to go even as they fumble along thinking they do.



Why do I care what you do?

I don't.

I just asked you to explain a few statements you had made.  Several posts later you still haven't explained them.  And that's fine.




buck said:


> Third party for all the disenfranchised which would cause compromise which is the only way for change to happen and be supported by the vast majority of the people.



I agree with that 100%

The two party system has failed because they both suck.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 31, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> High five ✋ It is good to laugh at now isn't it?
> Just know you are in a neverending loop.
> 
> When you make a valid point and ask him to respond he will deflect to something else and start whataboutisms and then go into his conspiracies with no legitimate proof. When all fails and he gets frustrated, he will throw insults and then end up inviting you to fight him.



You insulted me and my family personally. Showing serious contempt.

I offered you the chance to do it in person in good faith, man to man.

You declined to do so because you're a coward and a punk ass.  Everyone here knows this.

Then you PM me looking for peace, I offered it as long as you refrain from posting at or about me with insults in mind.  And you just can't do it.

You just can't keep your bitch mouth shut, anymore than you can back it up.

You're literally the resident drama queen around here.  So why don't you just kindly butt the fuck out here.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 31, 2022)

buck said:


> I know. I have debated politics with Republicans for over 25 years (back then i voted democrat now i don't) they would say they hated when i brought facts into the subject. I find their logic to be = to my x wife. She would get mad at me for agreeing with her but not for her reason? So i find such people may just need more estragon control so they can be more logical! He might make a good politiacin though as he argues like one.



No need to throw in with the local coward and drama queen here Buck.

I'm not trying to fuck with you.  I told you no wrong answer, I'm just curious as to what circumstances, perspective or facts you have to base those statements on.
You don't seem like a stupid person to me, so I wanted to hear your reasoning.

You're entitled to your opinion, and it doesn't have to make sense to me or anybody else and if you can't explain it, then fine, you don't have to.

I simply wondered what would give you an idea like "Democrats represent the will of the people better than the GOP".  So I asked.

It's totally fine if you can't explain why you think that. You don't owe me an explanation.   But, I can't understand, so I had to ask.

I'm fine with just dropping it, if it's going to annoy you to explain.  No biggie


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 31, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> You insulted me and my family personally. Showing serious contempt.
> 
> I offered you the chance to do it in person in good faith, man to man.
> 
> ...


Sir you are being a hypocrite again. After that PM you insulted me in multiple posts. I didn't respond right away but I figured you didn't want peace.

When I saw you are up to your usual BS and confusing fact with opinion, I was trying to help out the other guy. You just don't get it and you never will.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 31, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> No need to throw in with the local coward and drama queen here Buck.
> 
> I'm not trying to fuck with you.  I told you no wrong answer, I'm just curious as to what circumstances, perspective or facts you have to base those statements on.
> You don't seem like a stupid person to me, so I wanted to hear your reasoning.
> ...


There is a shit ton you don't understand. For starters you don't know what a fact is.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 31, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Sir you are being a hypocrite again. After that PM you insulted me in multiple posts. I didn't respond right away but I figured you didn't want peace.
> 
> When I saw you are up to your usual BS and confusing fact with opinion, I was trying to help out the other guy. You just don't get it and you never will.


You're a bitch.

Just go away.

You don't stand for anything past the sake of argument


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 31, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> You insulted me and my family personally. Showing serious contempt.
> 
> I offered you the chance to do it in person in good faith, man to man.
> 
> ...


Oh he offered me that same “water under the bridge” bullshit peace too. Then he goes and runs his mouth. 

He can’t keep his word worth a shit.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 31, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh he offered me that same “water under the bridge” bullshit peace too. Then he goes and runs his mouth.
> 
> He can’t keep his word worth a shit.


You are one to speak about keeping their word or being trustworthy Poaches McGee.

I really don't understand why more of your ass kissers aren't alarmed when I have clear proof of you being a liar and claiming to hate the EXACT things you do.

For me, when I found out the truth about you, I immediately knew that I could not trust anything you have said or do say. 

Again, it isn't personal with you but I will never trust you and I want nothing to do with you.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 31, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> You're a bitch.
> 
> Just go away.
> 
> You don't stand for anything past the sake of argument


Agreed 100%

Nobody ever sided with him, no matter how much sucking up he does. 

Look at his bullshit post history. Almost 6,000 posts yet nothing intelligent or helpful or worthwhile. Total fraud. He’s just a troll. Living the troll life.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 31, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You are one to speak about keeping their word or being trustworthy Poaches McGee.
> 
> I really don't understand why more of your ass kissers aren't alarmed when I have clear proof of you being a liar and claiming to hate the EXACT things you do.
> 
> ...


It’s simple. Nobody believes any of the bullshit you claim. That’s an easy one to figure out. You have ZERO credibility.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 31, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s simple. Nobody believes any of the bullshit you claim. That’s an easy one to figure out. You have ZERO credibility.


except I proved it. You are a liar and a scumbag.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 31, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> except I proved it. You are a liar and a scumbag.


You proved absolutely nothing except how stupid you are. 

You created an entire thread “exposing BBBG” and the reaction from people was barely a yawn. 

Your attempts at creating drama even suck.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 31, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s simple. Nobody believes any of the bullshit you claim. That’s an easy one to figure out. You have ZERO credibility.


Do you deny you are KrossOut? Do you deny you claimed you hate trolls and are one? Do you deny your BS about Mindless and constantly posting he is a pedo? Do you deny you essentially begged for me to stop posting here?

Do you deny you said politics doesn't belong in bb forums yet you created multiple political posts on another bodybuilding forum?

GTFOH you scumbag POS.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 1, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> You are one to speak about keeping their word or being trustworthy Poaches McGee.
> 
> I really don't understand why more of your ass kissers aren't alarmed when I have clear proof of you being a liar and claiming to hate the EXACT things you do.
> 
> ...




You made it personal with me, then sniveled and groveled like a bitch to avoid settling it in person.

What sane man would trust such a chickenshit coward as yourself?

And who are you, being such a wretched tool that you criticize anyone else's trust ability?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 1, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> Do you deny you are KrossOut? Do you deny you claimed you hate trolls and are one? Do you deny your BS about Mindless and constantly posting he is a pedo? Do you deny you essentially begged for me to stop posting here?
> 
> Do you deny you said politics doesn't belong in bb forums yet you created multiple political posts on another bodybuilding forum?
> 
> GTFOH you scumbag POS.


Lol. Sure dude. You broke it first.

I’m sure everyone is shocked that I fucking hate mindless.

what was a troll account? Guys have different handles. Big deal.

i said you trolling politics doesn’t belong. You don’t debate. You post only to stir shit up.

got anything else drama queen


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 1, 2023)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. Sure dude. You broke it first.
> 
> I’m sure everyone is shocked that I fucking hate mindless.
> 
> ...


now you are trying to cause confusion and lying about what you said. Typical of you.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 1, 2023)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. Sure dude. You broke it first.
> 
> I’m sure everyone is shocked that I fucking hate mindless.
> 
> ...



That's why he's such a bitch.

It's not like he just had an opinion that's disagreeable that he can defend in his own right.

He doesn't really stand for anything except to create drama and argument.

Motherfukker is worse than a 14 year old gossip girl who got caught sucking the retarded neighborhood kids dick


----------



## Cochino (Jan 1, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> Do you deny you are KrossOut? Do you deny you claimed you hate trolls and are one? Do you deny your BS about Mindless and constantly posting he is a pedo? Do you deny you essentially begged for me to stop posting here?
> 
> Do you deny you said politics doesn't belong in bb forums yet you created multiple political posts on another bodybuilding forum?
> 
> GTFOH you scumbag POS.


See this is where you are wrong. @BigBaldBeardGuy  never accused Mindless of being a pedo. 

Your constant lying and useless posts are getting boring.  Nobody likes or  respects you.

I honestly feel sorry for you.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 1, 2023)

Cochino said:


> See this is where you are wrong. @BigBaldBeardGuy  never accused Mindless of being a pedo.
> 
> Your constant lying and useless posts are getting boring.  Nobody likes or  respects you.
> 
> I honestly feel sorry for you.


As KrossOut on ASF he constantly accused Mindless of being a pedo you blind idiot. In fact, he got banned as KrossOut for stalking Mindless and making inappropriate posts.

That's my point. He says shit here like, oh, I only hate Mindless because he contributes nothing, I dont believe the pedo stuff or care about it. 

Why don't you take your head out of his ass @Cochino and wake the fuck up.


----------



## buck (Jan 1, 2023)

You seem to be the one arguing with me and i am not the only one that seems to think that. It seems to me you are putting your spin on what i write and that is not needed as i usually work hard at being very literal. Online and in real life. 

You seem to say that i made this comment   "the DNC "works harder for the will of the people"."  in which post number did you say that happen as i do not remember saying such a thing as i think all politicians work hard at staying in power and very few put a lot of effort into doing the people will. So please post the post number where that was said. Thanks.


----------



## Cochino (Jan 1, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> As KrossOut on ASF he constantly accused Mindless of being a pedo you blind idiot. In fact, he got banned as KrossOut for stalking Mindless and making inappropriate posts.
> 
> That's my point. He says shit here like, oh, I only hate Mindless because he contributes nothing, I dont believe the pedo stuff or care about it.
> 
> Why don't you take your head out of his ass @Cochino and wake the fuck up.


I never was on a shitty forum like ASF you dumbfuck. He never accused him here or MESO..

provide proof  retard.

Oh and post a pic you fat fuck🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 1, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> As KrossOut on ASF he constantly accused Mindless of being a pedo you blind idiot. In fact, he got banned as KrossOut for stalking Mindless and making inappropriate posts.
> 
> That's my point. He says shit here like, oh, I only hate Mindless because he contributes nothing, I dont believe the pedo stuff or care about it.
> 
> Why don't you take your head out of his ass @Cochino and wake the fuck up.



I’m almost positive I’ve posted here regarding the rumors of Mindless being a pedo. I definitely would never deny those rumors or defend him. Wtf. Who the fuck would do that?

Krossout was never banned dummy. Guess who was banned though?

You were. And you 100+ alt handles because you can’t seem to let shit go.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 1, 2023)

Cochino said:


> I never was on a shitty forum like ASF you dumbfuck. He never accused him here or MESO..
> 
> provide proof  retard.
> 
> Oh and post a pic you fat fuck🤣


Bwhahhaha, you dumb motherfucker. You are so dense and have your head sooooo far up his ass.
He posted on ASF as Krossout while he was on Meso and while he was here. He posted on ASF as Krossout giving Mindless shit about being a pedo AFTER he posted here about how he doesn't care about the Mindless pedo nonsense and only hates him because he contributes nothing.

He also made political posts and troll posts on politics AFTER he posted here that politics have no place on BB forums.

The fact that scumbag contradicts himself is enough but these things were done simultaneously (look that word up dummy).

In fact, in the same thread, he posted as BigBaldBitchGuy and KrossOut. How fucked up is that?

Come back at me when you can figure out shit you fucking dope.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 1, 2023)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m almost positive I’ve posted here regarding the rumors of Mindless being a pedo. I definitely would never deny those rumors or defend him. Wtf. Who the fuck would do that?
> 
> Krossout was never banned dummy. Guess who was banned though?
> 
> You were. And you 100+ alt handles because you can’t seem to let shit go.


Lie some more scumbag. You did get banned as KrossOut, but it wasn't permanent. 
You were told to knock it off with your stalking and your pedo BS.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 1, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> Lie some more scumbag. You did get banned as KrossOut, but it wasn't permanent.
> You were told to knock it off with your stalking and your pedo BS.


Nope. You’re wrong again. Keep looking stupid. Nobody cares about your little drama queen dreams.


----------



## Cochino (Jan 1, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> Bwhahhaha, you dumb motherfucker. You are so dense and have your head sooooo far up his ass.
> He posted on ASF as Krossout while he was on Meso and while he was here. He posted on ASF as Krossout giving Mindless shit about being a pedo AFTER he posted here about how he doesn't care about the Mindless pedo nonsense and only hates him because he contributes nothing.
> 
> He also made political posts and troll posts on politics AFTER he posted here that politics have no place on BB forums.
> ...


Like I said I never was on ASF you fucking dense cunt.

Show me where he said, supported, accused  Mindless of being a pedo on this forum. you stupid cunt!

You can't you fat inbred piece of shit🤣


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 1, 2023)

Cochino said:


> Like I said I never was on ASF you fucking dense cunt.
> 
> Show me where he said, supported, accused  Mindless of being a pedo on this forum. you stupid cunt!
> 
> You can't you fat inbred piece of shit🤣


Go look for yourself you fucking idiot. Anyone can see it. I'm not your errand boy but you ARE Poaches McGee's bitch.
Oh, check this out too you extremely dumb POS.


			https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/lifter6973-picture.44209/


----------



## buck (Jan 1, 2023)

Hughinn said:


> No need to throw in with the local coward and drama queen here Buck.
> 
> I'm not trying to fuck with you.  I told you no wrong answer, I'm just curious as to what circumstances, perspective or facts you have to base those statements on.
> You don't seem like a stupid person to me, so I wanted to hear your reasoning.
> ...


"I simply wondered what would give you an idea like "Democrats represent the will of the people better than the GOP".  So I asked."

Where did i say that? Please post the post number so we can discuss that as i don't remember saying that.

 I think you are reading what you want into things. "If" i were to say that the republicans do not do the people will that does say not one thing about the democrat's. I think you are taking things entirely out of what was wrote for your own reasons.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 1, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> Go look for yourself you fucking idiot. Anyone can see it. I'm not your errand boy but you ARE Poaches McGee's bitch.
> Oh, check this out too you extremely dumb POS.
> 
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/lifter6973-picture.44209/


You posted that because you know you’re a fat piece of shit. 

Your log is a joke. 

You weighed in at 258 you GAINED weight for the holidays and now you’re all proud that you weigh 257. Wow a ducking pound. Nice going tubby.


----------



## shackleford (Jan 1, 2023)

Another thread mucked up..


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 1, 2023)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You posted that because you know you’re a fat piece of shit.
> 
> Your log is a joke.
> 
> You weighed in at 258 you GAINED weight for the holidays and now you’re all proud that you weigh 257. Wow a ducking pound. Nice going tubby.


Why don't you take your lies and BS to the flame forum so buck and Hugh can go back to discussing politics in this thread. I won't respond to you or your bitch here anymore.

Flame and roast away and continue to lie in the Flame Forum Please.

One more thing, like I posted in my log earlier, I clocked in at 255 today you idiot hypocrite scumbag.

@Cochino here is your proof cunt.  Now what?



			https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/more-proof-of-bigbaldbitchguys-lies-lol.44218/


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 1, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> Why don't you take your lies and BS to the flame forum so buck and Hugh can go back to discussing politics in this thread. I won't respond to you or your bitch here anymore.
> 
> Flame and roast away and continue to lie in the Flame Forum Please.
> 
> One more thing, like I posted in my log earlier, I clocked in at 255 today you idiot hypocrite scumbag.


Congrats on the 3 pound weight loss. 🤣

You derailed this thread. Just like every thread. You post nothing but bullshit and probably furiously whack off getting the attention. You’re a sicko troll.


----------



## Cochino (Jan 1, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> Go look for yourself you fucking idiot. Anyone can see it. I'm not your errand boy but you ARE Poaches McGee's bitch.
> Oh, check this out too you extremely dumb POS.
> 
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/lifter6973-picture.44209/


No.pics. your log is shit.and you haven't provided any proof that @BigBaldBeardGuy  called out Mindless for being a pedo.

You're a joke and an embarrassment.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 1, 2023)

Cochino said:


> No.pics. your log is shit.and you haven't provided any proof that @BigBaldBeardGuy  called out Mindless for being a pedo.
> 
> You're a joke and an embarrassment.


I am pretty certain I brought up the Mindless pedo shit HERE. 

It’s NO surprise that I don’t care for Mindless. I’m glad that the creepy little weirdo is gone from all forums.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 1, 2023)

Cochino said:


> No.pics. your log is shit.and you haven't provided any proof that @BigBaldBeardGuy  called out Mindless for being a pedo.
> 
> You're a joke and an embarrassment.


Here. I talk all about the weird stories of mindless.

Post in thread 'RiR0 and BBBG House of Bash - Fuck You'
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/rir0-and-bbbg-house-of-bash-fuck-you.41108/post-829488

No idea what the troll thinks he’s “breaking news” on. 🙄


----------



## Cochino (Jan 1, 2023)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> *Congrats on the 3 pound weight loss. 🤣*
> 
> You detailed this thread. Just like every thread. You post nothing but bullshit and probably furiously whack off getting the attention. You’re a sicko troll.


On a 1200 calorie diet at that🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 1, 2023)

Cochino said:


> On a 1200 calorie diet at that🤣🤣🤣


He trains just like Skullcrusher yet he was shitting on Skullcrusher.


----------



## Cochino (Jan 1, 2023)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I am pretty certain I brought up the Mindless pedo shit HERE.
> 
> It’s NO surprise that I don’t care for Mindless. I’m glad that the creepy little weirdo is gone from all forums.


You bought it up, but as far as I recall, you never said he was guilty only accusations from the others that piled up on him. 
You called him out for trolling.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 1, 2023)

Cochino said:


> You bought it up, but as far as I recall, you never said he was guilty only accusations from the others that piled up on him.
> You called him out for trolling.


I’ve told the bodybuilding.com stories everywhere. NonLifter6973 thinks he somehow “caught” me. I’ve been entirely consistent on everything.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 1, 2023)

buck said:


> You seem to be the one arguing with me and i am not the only one that seems to think that.



Oh yeah, you and the local drama queen agree on that.

Fine Buck, look, I told you I'm happy just dropping it.

I asked you a question you couldn't answer and it pissed you off.

That's fine, you don't owe me an answer anyway.

I'm okay with just dropping it.




buck said:


> It seems to me you are putting your spin on what i write and that is not needed as i usually work hard at being very literal. Online and in real life.



Well, I've asked you to explain literally a few times and you haven't.

But hey bud, that's totally fine.

No issues





buck said:


> You seem to say that i made this comment   "the DNC "works harder for the will of the people"."  in which post number did you say that happen as i do not remember saying such a thing as i think all politicians work hard at staying in power and very few put a lot of effort into doing the people will. So please post the post number where that was said. Thanks.




Post 81 I believe you had said this : *So that would seem to say that republican's care less about their constituents or are just worse at doing what is best for their own state then democrat's.*

And I just asked what circumstances, matrix or reality you base that opinion on?

Because you don't seem like a stupid person, and to me that statement doesn't make any sense.

You'd said something about wages, but that doesn't make sense because 30$ an hour in red Texas is a decent living.  But in blue California it's starvation wages.

States themselves don't even reflect that.  The DNC controls virtually all big money and power centers in America. Wall Street to Park Ave, Hollywood to Carnegie Hill, Aspen to Martha's vineyard.  All firmly under control of the DNC.

Likewise, so are the poorest and most destitute places in America, Compton to Detroit, Baltimore to Queens, South Chicago to Milwaukee all under the firm control of the DNC.

"Equity" is the new buzzword of the DNC constituents, but obviously the DNC had no real interest in "equity" because they created it and perpetuate it in the places they control.

That just doesn't look to me like they "care more for the will of thier constituents".  So asked you to explain.

No biggie.  Let's go ahead and drop it.  No explanation required


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 1, 2023)

shackleford said:


> Another thread mucked up..



By the same useless piece of shit.


----------



## buck (Jan 1, 2023)

Hughinn said:


> Oh yeah, you and the local drama queen agree on that.
> 
> Fine Buck, look, I told you I'm happy just dropping it.
> 
> ...



*The quote was "As for my research it seems that people in republican states on the average make less money then in democratic states. So that would seem to say that republican's care less about their constituents or are just worse at doing what is best for their own state then democrat's."*

_*Which was in response to your quote as to Democratic cities being run down. Which i agree they are. But that has to do with nature more then politics in my opinion as the smaller the box you put rats in the more they fight. Bigger box with the same amount of rats there is less trouble. That is just how nature works. So i showed a contrast that republicans are no better. They do crappy shit for the cities they run. The poverty level, illiteracy rate, standard of living in republican's states is easily as low as Democratic states if not worse as they make lower salaries.  But they are homo sapiens of the same species so there really is very little difference between the 2. *_




Hughinn said:


> And I just asked what circumstances, matrix or reality you base that opinion on?
> 
> Because you don't seem like a stupid person, and to me that statement doesn't make any sense.
> 
> ...


I find there is as many billionaires on either side so if you could show me where liberals control most all the money i would appreciate it. I have not seen where more bankers are democrats for example either. While not scientific i know more conservative financial types then i do liberals. and it seems that is how it has been throughout my life. And a quick search seems to support that same notion.
You keep making comments without suppling any details of facts to back up what you say and where you got the facts from then criticize me if i do the same thing as you.
I have to laugh every time you write of me getting upset. You don't read what i write of think or you think  i am lying but that is OK. Debating is an unemotional time for me other then titillation's often take the other side in debates so that i can learn better. Debating doesn't bother me at all. As i know i am fallible and my option is wrong on some level as belive it of not i don't think i am perfect. As i have wrote before i have switched parties i vote for and know i may do so in the future when i think it is justified. Politics is just a game of checkers. It is not even as tough as chess.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 1, 2023)

buck said:


> *The quote was "As for my research it seems that people in republican states on the average make less money then in democratic states. So that would seem to say that republican's care less about their constituents or are just worse at doing what is best for their own state then democrat's."*
> 
> _*Which was in response to your quote as to Democratic cities being run down. Which i agree they are. But that has to do with nature more then politics in my opinion as the smaller the box you put rats in the more they fight.*_



Dude, that's an asanine statement and you starting to make yourself look really stupid here.

"It has to do with nature more than politics".  WTF?

Look at the population density of Tokyo for example and that BS statement falls completely apart.

Talk about making statements absent of facts and logic.





buck said:


> _* Bigger box with the same amount of rats there is less trouble. That is just how nature works. So i showed a contrast that republicans are no better. They do crappy shit for the cities they run. The poverty level, illiteracy rate, standard of living in republican's states is easily as low as Democratic states if not worse as they make lower salaries.  But they are homo sapiens of the same species so there really is very little difference between the 2. *_



We both agree that both parties suck.  And people are people.





buck said:


> I find there is as many billionaires on either side so if you could show me where liberals control most all the money i would appreciate it. I have not seen where more bankers are democrats for example either. While not scientific i know more conservative financial types then i do liberals. and it seems that is how it has been throughout my life. And a quick search seems to support that same notion.



What "quick search"?

You keep talking this bullshit that I don't provide any facts, which is asanine unless you want to deny that the richest and most powerful places in America are dominated by the DNC.  Washington DC, Wall Street, park avenue, Hollywood, silicon valley, Edison park, gold coast , upper east side etc. 

Big media, big tech, big government.  From entertainment to academia...all dominated by the DNC 

So are the poorest most destitute and crime ridden.  Baltimore, Chicago, Los Angeles,  new Orleans....etc.

Those are facts dick.  So stop the bullshit





buck said:


> You keep making comments without suppling any details of facts to back up what you say and where you got the facts from then




Lmfao..

See above


buck said:


> criticize me if i do the same thing as you.
> I have to laugh every time you write of me getting upset. You don't read what i write of think or you think  i am lying but that is OK. Debating is an unemotional time for me other then titillation's often take the other side in debates so that i can learn better. Debating doesn't bother me at all. As i know i am fallible and my option is wrong on some level as belive it of not i don't think i am perfect. As i have wrote before i have switched parties i vote for and know i may do so in the future when i think it is justified. Politics is just a game of checkers. It is not even as tough as chess.




Ok Buck, I get it.

I just asked you to explain why you think the DNC is better about doing the will of it's constituents is all.

You couldn't give a sensible and factual answer and instead started slinging BS and got pissed off.   You deny it, but you did.

We both agree politics is a mess and the two party system sucks.

We can leave it there.


----------



## buck (Jan 1, 2023)

Well thank you for the well thought out intelligent conversation. As you have pointed out democrats have worse run cities yet get the votes, control the money and media. Which would make them the smarter better run party. So i guess i will agree with the points you have made. Take care and Gob bless.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 1, 2023)

buck said:


> Well thank you for the well thought out intelligent conversation. As you have pointed out democrats have worse run cities yet get the votes, control the money and media. Which would make them the smarter better run party.



"Smarter better run party"

In what aspect?  It's certainly not any better about the will of it's constituents, the plight of the American people, it's economy, future or well being.

But, you're right, it's certainly better about selling it's products to it's customers.  That is to say, the DNC is a globalist PR firm that sells American policy to it's rich globalist billionaire donors and fleecing working class Americans for everything it can

And it's clearly better at what it does than the GOP.




buck said:


> So i guess i will agree with the points you have made. Take care and Gob bless.



Ok Buck.  Take care


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 3, 2023)

"smarter better run party"









						BREAKING EXCLUSIVE: Tens of Billions of US Dollars Were Transferred to Ukraine and then Using FTX Crypto Currency the Funds Were Laundered Back to Democrats in US
					

Did you ever wonder where all those billions of dollars were going in Ukraine?  Did you ever wonder why anyone was trusting the elites in US politics like the Bidens with billions in funds going to Ukraine?  Today it turns out that these were excellent questions.   We have information that the...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## TheConquistador (Jan 3, 2023)

Thank you veterans in this thread


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 3, 2023)

More DNC money laundering.






						The High Cost Of Blowing Up The World: Ukraine & The 2023 NDAA | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com
				




It worked sorta like this





Courtesy of the "smarter better run party"


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Hughinn (Jan 3, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


>



What the fuck is the point here you chickenshit bitch?

I'm trying to point out the the fall of the btx crypto king, the second biggest donor of the DNC in 2020 was heavily invested by the ukranian government.

Those are facts, not conspiracy theories.

Why are you trolling everyone here?   Just go fuck yourself.

You insult me and my wife and family, but you're a coward and you won't meet me in person to set matters straight, but you won't stop trolling everyone and acting like a bitch.

Nobody wants you here.  You don't add anything substantial or meaningful.

You're a punk assed cowardly wretch that nobody really respects or wants around.

Why don't you just fuck off.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 3, 2023)

Hughinn said:


> What the fuck is the point here you chickenshit bitch?
> 
> I'm trying to point out the the fall of the btx crypto king, the second biggest donor of the DNC in 2020 was heavily invested by the ukranian government.
> 
> ...


Sir with all due respect, this display of hatred from you is not really appropriate for a political discussion.

You seem to immediately resort to giving people a hard time and tossing insults when they don't agree with you. I have fun with it. Thus the meme. I believe that you believe in way too many conspiracies. The meme is my response to your air tight theory.

Anyway, if you want to spew hate further, there is the flame forum.
You have a good day sir.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 3, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> Sir with all due respect, this display of hatred from you is not really appropriate for a political discussion.
> You seem to be able to give people a hard time for not agreeing with you. I have fun with it. Thus the meme. I believe that you believe in way too many conspiracies. The meme is my response to your air tight theory.
> Anyway, if you want to spew hate further, there is the flame forum.
> You have a good day sir.



You're a punk bud.  Nobody respect's you.

If you had any fraction of a ball sack you would have met me in person months ago.  But you don't have a ball sack.

It's not a "conspiracy theorie" that the btx crypto geek was the second largest donor of the DNC and that zekensky and his Ukrainian government was the largest single investor.   There's no theory there.  

Just fuck off already and let grown men discuss it.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 3, 2023)

Hughinn said:


> You're a punk bud.  Nobody respect's you.
> 
> If you had any fraction of a ball sack you would have met me in person months ago.  But you don't have a ball sack.
> 
> ...


Sir, please my review my post above sir.
Have a wonderful evening sir.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 3, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> Sir, please my review my post above sir.
> Have a wonderful evening sir.



Look, you insulted my wife and family.

You cowered out of settling the matter like men should.

You owe me the chance to bust your head open...man to man.

I have no idea who you are.  You might be a bad motherfukker, and I hope you are.  You'd better be.  Because otherwise you had no right to insult my family like you did.   Because in my part of the swamps and ghettos, I'm the BMF around here.  I'm the super honky here.  Not you.

And you don't get to insult my wife and family without proving you've earned it.

Otherwise you're just a punk.

So unless we can set a date and place...shut the fuck up and butt the fuck out.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 4, 2023)

Hughinn said:


> Look, you insulted my wife and family.
> 
> You cowered out of settling the matter like men should.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Jan 4, 2023)

Hughinn said:


> What the fuck is the point here you chickenshit bitch?
> 
> I'm trying to point out the the fall of the btx crypto king, the second biggest donor of the DNC in 2020 was heavily invested by the ukranian government.
> 
> ...





Hughinn said:


> You're a punk bud.  Nobody respect's you.
> 
> If you had any fraction of a ball sack you would have met me in person months ago.  But you don't have a ball sack.
> 
> ...





Hughinn said:


> Look, you insulted my wife and family.
> 
> You cowered out of settling the matter like men should.
> 
> ...



This isn't the Flame Forum, you're now restricted from replying further in this thread.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 4, 2023)

CJ said:


> This isn't the Flame Forum, you're now restricted from replying further in this thread.


Y’all let lifter troll though. Why do the mods here protect and suck troll dick so hard?


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 4, 2023)

RiR0 said:


> Y’all let lifter troll though. Why do the mods here protect and suck troll dick so hard?


He posted a meme, I posted a meme. I wasn't disrespectful to him at all.
You and the cult should complain more to mugzy. I bet he really likes that.
We can all see what is going on.

To keep this on the political track though.....
WTF is going on with the Republican party and the far right holding up the speaker nomination? Hasn't happened in 100 years. This is nuts.

This small group of 19 to 20 peeps holding their breath and making demands for the entire group of over 230 kind of sounds familiar doesn't it?


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 4, 2023)

Lifter admitted to being a pedo and y’all do nothing


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 4, 2023)

RiR0 said:


> Lifter admitted to being a pedo and y’all do nothing


That’s his legacy.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 4, 2023)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s his legacy.


You are both derailing this thread again. Please grow up.


----------



## buck (Jan 4, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> Sir with all due respect, this display of hatred from you is not really appropriate for a political discussion.
> 
> You seem to immediately resort to giving people a hard time and tossing insults when they don't agree with you. I have fun with it. Thus the meme. I believe that you believe in way too many conspiracies. The meme is my response to your air tight theory.
> 
> ...


In general i tend to find those that follow those tactics are ones that are insecure and/or have arguments that they are not sure of. As facts will usually speak for them selves.


----------



## Big-paul (Jan 4, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> Part of me agrees with that too. It's why I don't necessarily buy the narrative that people are being "murdered" by fentanyl laced drugs coming over the border. There is always a risk when taking street drugs.


Unfortunately it appears that many people didn't get the memo. 

We are allowing people  next door to destroy  millions  of American lives and we spend 800 billion dollars on defense.  Who the fuck are we defending.


----------



## buck (Jan 5, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> He posted a meme, I posted a meme. I wasn't disrespectful to him at all.
> You and the cult should complain more to mugzy. I bet he really likes that.
> We can all see what is going on.
> 
> ...


No disrespect meant. But i like seeing a group looking to change from the same old people in charge. wish the other party would do the same so we could have a chance for something different tin the future. Other wise it is just more of the same.. People bitching complaining and pointing fingers.  Change usually isn't a quick and easy process.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 7, 2023)

buck said:


> No disrespect meant. But i like seeing a group looking to change from the same old people in charge. wish the other party would do the same so we could have a chance for something different tin the future. Other wise it is just more of the same.. People bitching complaining and pointing fingers.  Change usually isn't a quick and easy process.


Agree. What's up @buck. How about that speaker nomination? I hope the Republican Party is starting to slowly distance itself from nonsense and conspiracies. It used to be a rational true conservative party. It would be nice to get back to their roots. I know it will take some time just as it will here to change for the better.


----------



## buck (Jan 7, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> Agree. What's up @buck. How about that speaker nomination? I hope the Republican Party is starting to slowly distance itself from nonsense and conspiracies. It used to be a rational true conservative party. It would be nice to get back to their roots. I know it will take some time just as it will here to change for the better.


I was a devote democrat for years for my own reason but for some time vote the other way mostly now to keep some balance. I like seeing in fighting in the parties. Change only comes form within. I wish the other side would do the same. As i don't see change happening with the same ol people doing the same ol things. Compromise is the only way long term change happens as i see it. Otherwise the pendulum just swings wildly back and forth. But in the mean time i try to enjoy the show as much as i can. But just watching a loop of endless reruns gets old!


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 7, 2023)

buck said:


> I was a devote democrat for years for my own reason but for some time vote the other way mostly now to keep some balance. I like seeing in fighting in the parties. Change only comes form within. I wish the other side would do the same. As i don't see change happening with the same ol people doing the same ol things. Compromise is the only way long term change happens as i see it. Otherwise the pendulum just swings wildly back and forth. But in the mean time i try to enjoy the show as much as i can. But just watching a loop of endless reruns gets old!


yeah, last night at the end was a bit entertaining. Most of the political stuff ultimately won't affect me but to get a shot at seeing how things are done and especially witnessing something that hasn't happened in 100 years is something else.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 7, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> Agree. What's up @buck. How about that speaker nomination? I hope the Republican Party is starting to slowly distance itself from nonsense and conspiracies. It used to be a rational true conservative party. It would be nice to get back to their roots. I know it will take some time just as it will here to change for the better.


You using the word rational in a sentence is pure hypocrisy or pure gold. However you want to look at it.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 7, 2023)

Also Tulsi should have been the vp but the Democrats "fixed" that.


----------

